# Cranberries?



## dwi (17 March 2007)

Anyone fed these to their horse?

I know this should be in vet but I posted about this in there a while ago and got no response  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Daisy has a water infection. She is weeing alot more than usual and it takes her ages to go. I tried ringing the vet for advice but they haven't rung me back which I think is pretty shabby, what if it was really serious?

YO said its not something she's really come across but that she knows someone who used to be on the yard used to feed dried cranberries to help with it. 

We had already wondered about putting cranberry juice in her water but weren't sure. 

Has anyone had any success with this? How much would you need to feed?


----------



## spaniel (17 March 2007)

Ii think you would have to feed tons of them and wouldnt be surprised if she ended up with colic to be honest.

If she has an infection you need the vet to give you some a/bs,  certainly not the time to self medicate as she will be in a great deal of discomfort.


----------



## Chambon (17 March 2007)

I've never heard of feeding cranberries, but how about  trying nettles?  They are good for the 'water' and you can buy them dried, chopped and ready to feed.


----------



## Molineux (17 March 2007)

Yes I think you would need to feed quite a lot of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I know when I have drank the stuff from having water infections you have to drink quite a bit for it to start working. 

Do you feed her hay? Do you water the hay? I know with my one of my old horses he got some sort of infection with soaking the hay to much.


----------



## dwi (17 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Ii think you would have to feed tons of them and wouldnt be surprised if she ended up with colic to be honest.

If she has an infection you need the vet to give you some a/bs,  certainly not the time to self medicate as she will be in a great deal of discomfort. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please don't think I'm the kind of person who posts "My horse is missing a leg and there is blood spurting out, so you think Sudocream would do the job?" I'm waiting for the vet to call me back and wondered if there was anything that I could do .in the meantime to ease her discomfort. I'm not about to start feeding her cranberries unless someone can point me in the direction of information about their use in horses. That was why I posted


----------



## tremorfa (17 March 2007)

Cranberries are a recognised remedy for balancing the Ph in the urinary system. I can't see that putting some juice in her food will do any harm. It is alkaline, therefore it kills the bugs which like the acid in urine. Something I can definitely say works is vitamin C. I have used it for years for people, horses and dogs suffering from cystitis, or frequent or painful urinating. I give my boy the largest ones you can buy, they are orange flavoured, but he'll eat anything! I give 8 500mg tablets in his feed, twice a day. Vitamin C is also excellent for colds, as long as you give them as soon as the symptoms appear.


----------



## spaniel (17 March 2007)

I honestly dont think its a good thing to introduce into her diet!  Poor love could end up feeling even more miserable.

Stick with the vet,  give them a nudge .... I would!


----------



## MagicMelon (18 March 2007)

You could try giving her cranberry juice mixed in with her feed. Isnt it a blood thinner as well though, so maybe be a bit careful?

Would she eat them? I cant imagine mine would as they're quite sour!


----------

